# Retirement



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking to pick your brains again guys. I am planning to rent initially for at least a year when I move to Pattaya, but I would like to buy eventually.
There is so much I have to learn though and I know that buying can be a bit of a minefield with regard to owning the land etc.
One thing that would stop me buying would be if it was impossible for me to pass on a house that I had bought through my will.
Would it be possible under existing Thai law to pass on my house to a person who is not a Thai citizen?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Why buy - to what benefit?*

terrytynski:

Only a lawyer, and specifically a lawyer who specializes in Thai property law, could answer the question. So, to be certain you will need to consult with a Thai property lawyer when the time comes.

From what I’ve gathered, a foreigner cannot own land. You can own the real property (house) but not the land that it is located on. You would be leasing the land.

Devil Advocate talk, when you die, you will the house to your heir, the owner of the land jacks the lease price up to an unaffordable range, forcing the heir to move it or sell it, of course at a significant loss.

Rental prices tend to be reasonable in Thailand. So rent. Owning property is an anchor. Should you want to move you need to sell or bear the burden of being a landlord (business registration, license, etc.) 

Also, should serious political or military problems occur, you may well have to abandon the property. 

Be very careful in weighing the pros and cons before you tie up personal money in a foreign country. 

Good luck.


----------



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm beginning to lean toward that outcome. Initially, I had planned to sell my house and flat in Scotland to buy over there, but inheritance seems to be a bit of a lottery with Thai laws, and the fact that the law can change at the drop of a hat doesn't fill me with confidence.
If I rent my two properties here, that would give me an income of £950pcm and together with pensions would allow me a comfortable life over there. It would also give me security if things don't pan out over there, and freedom to leave the property to whoever I wish.
Your advice just reinforces the thoughts I was beginning to have, so thanks for that.

I should be quite educated by the time I get there.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

A non-Thai citizen cannot own land so legal ownership of any property built on that land by a non-Thai will at best be unsafe - regardless of what you are told by local legal experts.

Eight years ago I bought land and built a house arranging for the land title to be in a Thai's name , which means that person owns the land legally and because I never attempted any kind of ownership agreement for the house , that also belongs to the owner of the land. Therefore no need for any formal Will covering my Thailand "estate" as everything has already been "willed" while I'm still alive and kicking.

Unless you're very sure about who you want to inherit any Thailand property assets you may have bought , stick to renting.


----------



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Sound......thanks for that. All the advice as well as my instinct seems to point toward renting, and it makes sense. I may never OWN property in Thailand, but I will always be able to do what I want to do with property in Scotland.


----------

